# **URGENT** Can anyone help?



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a member of a Facebook pets for sale page, there's a cat that urgently needs rehoming & I'm trying desperately to find a rescue space (tried all local ones & they are full & have long waiting lists). I've offered to take her on temporarily _if_ I can find a rescue space or permanent home for her, this is a last resort though & far from ideal as I have my own animals to think of.
The owner has moved into rented, no pets accommodation & the cat is currently with the ex partner, who has apparently said that he is kicking the cat out today. All I know about this cat is she's about 18mths & unspayed ()
If anyone can help please let me know, I am willing to collect the cat but can't travel far

*Edit: The owner has been in contact with her landlord & is now allowed to have the cat with her, I've also advised her of where to get help with spaying, hopefully this now has a happy ending!*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

glad to hear the good news and hopefully one less kitty to worry about


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> glad to hear the good news and hopefully one less kitty to worry about


Hubby went & picked her up & delivered her to the lady yesterday afternoon, he said she was so happy to have her little cat back. I love a happy ending


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm a member of a Facebook pets for sale page, there's a cat that urgently needs rehoming & I'm trying desperately to find a rescue space (tried all local ones & they are full & have long waiting lists). I've offered to take her on temporarily _if_ I can find a rescue space or permanent home for her, this is a last resort though & far from ideal as I have my own animals to think of.
> The owner has moved into rented, no pets accommodation & the cat is currently with the ex partner, who has apparently said that he is kicking the cat out today. All I know about this cat is she's about 18mths & unspayed ()
> If anyone can help please let me know, I am willing to collect the cat but can't travel far
> 
> *Edit: The owner has been in contact with her landlord & is now allowed to have the cat with her, I've also advised her of where to get help with spaying, hopefully this now has a happy ending!*





simplysardonic said:


> Hubby went & picked her up & delivered her to the lady yesterday afternoon, he said she was so happy to have her little cat back. I love a happy ending


Well done for helping out this cat and owner. I love an happy ending too.


----------

